# Hello from Indiana!



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum, from a former Kentucky resident now in SC


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello from another new member from Indiana. I'm originally from Tennessee myself. I hope all goes well with your new horse.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2010)

It would be fun to see a pic of your new girl. Getting your first horse is so exciting.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I put a photo I took on my BB as my avatar but am gonna try to upload more here in a sec. Not sure how they'll look - she had her nose buried in some corn/grain! She is definitely a piggy!!!! (But then, I've never seen a horse snub grain of any form).





















This last one, they were putting the bridle on her. I looked at the bit and know it's a snaffle bit but couldn't tell much more than that. Think I'll take a photo of it when we go to pick her up. I'd rather use a Hackamore(sp?) if she'll work with it, but being so young, I'm not sure if it is a good idea or not. I hate bits. Call me a "tree hugger" if ya will but they just seem so... invasive! LOL









Isn't it odd how dark she looks in the first two photos and then not as dark in this one?? She really is a dark bay, not light like this last photo. I was just tryin' to get a pic of her chest/legs. They're thicker than they look in these photos!

AND.... does her left knee look a bit swollen/knobby(?) or is it just the photo? I will make sure to look it over on Saturday.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Congrats on your upcoming addition!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to the boards! I'm also in Indiana! I'm in the Northeastern corner near Fort Wayne.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 19, 2010)

I know what you mean about bits. I use the mildest snaffle and taught my gelding to go on a pretty loose rein. As he gets more responsive I let the rein get more loose. Even a hackamore can be harsh in the wrong hands. A bit can be used to give very gentle communication. You may want to go light on the grain, especially corn. You have a very cute girl there and you're in the right place to learn anything you want about her. There is so much to know about horses and learning is so fun. I never want to stop. Enjoy!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

She's very pretty!


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome! Another Hoosier from central Indiana here.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Central Indiana*

Whereabouts are you located?

I don't really consider Paoli Southern Indiana, altho most people do.. I consider it more SouthCentral. LOL


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

I am in Shelbyville, more north than you I think.

I am Mom to 4 boys (ages 18-10) and a zoo of animals. lol


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha - I think I'm halfway between you both lol!


----------

